# Famous R35 owners



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

Can we name well known/celebrity(detest that word but seems suitable here) R35 owners? 

I know Vernon Kay and Jenson Button owned one at some point.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Rob Huff & Tom Chilton (WTCC / BTCC drivers)

Ola Jordan (Strictly Come Dancing professional dancer)

Robert Downey Jr. used to have one I believe?

Papa Smurf (randy old guy surrounded by much blueness)

And of course, Usain Bolt (a gold one, typically)


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Papa smurf is famous?


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Mario Balotelli has a Nismo


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Who the **** let balotelli have a car like this, he can't even put a Bib on!!


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark Webber had one. I know as I nearly bought it.

David


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Vernon key had a really modified one


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Jenson Button
Bruno Senna
Iirc.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Takamo said:


> Vernon key had a really modified one


Yeah over 1000bhp, heard him mention it on tv a while ago, when someone asked about it.


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Mr.B said:


> Mario Balotelli has a Nismo


That rear splitter looks like its about to split. Pun intended.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Donald Sutherland - Hes a actor for you young ones


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Takamo said:


> Vernon key had a really modified one


He used to own a Noble M12 so I've been lead to believe. I'm obviously a trend setter !


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

terry lloyd said:


> Donald Sutherland - Hes a actor for you young ones


Really? That would be awesome, he's 81 now, time flies, my favourite actor is Clint Eastwood, he's gonna be 87 this month!


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Mitchell Johnson (cricketer) has/had a R35, also owned R32-R34 GT-Rs.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

The singer and Corrie actor Shayne Ward was being interviewed on live tv the other day and he was standing next to his car a blue R35.


----------



## beep-beep (Dec 15, 2014)

Liam Neeson drives one when he is over here in Ireland


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

And me.... Lol


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Trevgtr said:


> Really? That would be awesome, he's 81 now, time flies, my favourite actor is Clint Eastwood, he's gonna be 87 this month!


Ah yes i remember the old westerns 


looks like hes hit the post in this picture - happens to us old timers lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Vernon key had a really modified one


Is he famous ?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

TREG said:


> Is he famous ?


Only if you like early evening shite telly like Family fortunes......... his missus is hot though and more famous


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Or was he referring to Vernon Key vs Vernon Kay?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

TREG said:


> Is he famous ?


He was, but only for trying to get into Rhian Sugden's knickers


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Evo9lution said:


> Or was he referring to Vernon Key vs Vernon Kay?


Well spotted actually a bit of both.
Not a huge fan of his


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

We had Sir Chris Hoy's MY14 pass through our hands last summer.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> We had Sir Chris Hoy's MY14 pass through our hands last summer.


You bought a car off him  - did you not see him drive a GTR at goodwood


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We had Sir Chris Hoy's MY14 pass through our hands last summer.


Did you manage to clean the hay out before you sold it?


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

https://www.carthrottle.com/out/?ur...ir-a-list-cars/3d7331fc214d4650b915b1f14cbdf/ 

Vernon with his GTR - did this post OK?!


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Hopefully with the pic...


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

Evo9lution said:


> Did you manage to clean the hay out before you sold it?


That Nismo didn't belong to Chris Hoy, and the owner hadn't even driven it


----------



## beep-beep (Dec 15, 2014)

Mr.B said:


> That Nismo didn't belong to Chris Hoy, and the owner hadn't even driven it


It was the MD of Nissan UK's car, was only in the country before Chris planted it :chuckle:


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

And he seemed so competent on that documentary about his Le Mans experience...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sanderr2 said:


> Vernon with his GTR - did this post OK?!
> Hopefully with the pic...




Who?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

beep-beep said:


> It was the MD of Nissan UK's car, was only in the country before Chris planted it :chuckle:


That's the BS story Hoy states.

The fact is that the car was the first U.K. Owners car before delivery (a forum user on here btw).

Hoy is toss, compared to The other guys for Nissan he is a joke.

He's quicker on a bike than he is in a car.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> That's the BS story Hoy states.
> 
> The fact is that the car was the first U.K. Owners car before delivery (a forum user on here btw).
> 
> ...




We need a Trev V Hoy after that comment-Happy with round Goodwood Trev?!:chuckle:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Trev said:


> That's the BS story Hoy states.
> The fact is that the car was the first U.K. Owners car before delivery (a forum user on here btw).
> Hoy is toss, compared to The other guys for Nissan he is a joke.
> He's quicker on a bike than he is in a car.


I was just so tempted to create a forum account then! SiRChrisH and come in and heckle you! haha

But obviously fake accounts are not allowed  :chuckle:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Mr.B said:


> That Nismo didn't belong to Chris Hoy, and the owner hadn't even driven it


I know that but it was a joke :thumbsup:


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Louis Smith the Olympic gymnast...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BCA_fmiu0Tl/?taken-by=louissmith1989&hl=en


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Louis Smith the Olympic gymnast...
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BCA_fmiu0Tl/?taken-by=louissmith1989&hl=en


nice, He's done a lot for the gymnastics and sport! Good guy.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> Hoy is toss, compared to The other guys for Nissan he is a joke.
> 
> He's quicker on a bike than he is in a car.


A bit harsh I would suggest, just had a quick look at his times for the Silverstone Endurance race last year in the Algarve Racing LMP2, for qualifying the quickest driver in the car did a 1.54.6 and he was 22nd out of 120 drivers qualifying in LMP2 cars, Hoy did a 1.55.0 in the same car and was 27th quickest driver out of the 120 competing.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> We need a Trev V Hoy after that comment-Happy with round Goodwood Trev?!:chuckle:


I'd quite happily put everything I own on a me V Hoy shootout.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> I'd quite happily put everything I own on a me V Hoy shootout.


Really? Having had a look at the Team Sheldrake Racing Time Attack results I'm sure Chris would be up for that!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> I'd quite happily put everything I own on a me V Hoy shootout.




Place your bets 50 to 1 on Trev:chuckle:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> Place your bets 50 to 1 on Trev:chuckle:


I'll pop you over my CV mate, you'd need to lower those odds :smokin:


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Did Jenson Button have a GTR before or after his Veyron?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> Interesting to know where you found that then!


Odds now 100-1 :chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A little thread tidy up.

Play nicely chaps and Trev it's just a bit of banter so no need to call everyone on the forum a prick and get them rattled!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> A little thread tidy up.
> 
> Play nicely chaps and Trev it's just a bit of banter so no need to call everyone on the forum a prick and get them rattled!!


So you clear the thread up of my response but not the posts that annoyed me.

Cheers.

I wouldn't call it banter when people continue to attack your posts on multiple threads too.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

barry P. said:


> Odds now 100-1 :chuckle:


I'll have a quid at those odds, you never know Trev might work up some momentum on the day


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> So you clear the thread up of my response but not the posts that annoyed me.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> I wouldn't call it banter when people continue to attack your posts on multiple threads too.




Trev do you really think anyone took Barry P thread serious?

The car you drove for those times was completely different from what you have now and yes I know how quick the GTS was but I think you would agree your 35 is faster?

Secondly you already said the time that was stated wasn't your fastest which I believed so why get upset?

Laugh it off mate as it is banter


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

TREG said:


> Trev do you really think anyone took Barry P thread serious?
> 
> The car you drove for those times was completely different from what you have now and yes I know how quick it was but I think you would agree your 35 is faster?
> 
> ...


Ok, I'll go along with the "banter" part.

Would have preferred if you'd kept my valid timed post up though.

Again, another thread off tangent by "banter".


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> Ok, I'll go along with the "banter" part.
> 
> Would have preferred if you'd kept my valid timed post up though.
> 
> Again, another thread off tangent by "banter".





Trev I have just gone through the deleted posts and there is no post stating your best time so it has not been deleted.

Feel free to post it up.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Trev said:


> I wouldn't call it banter when people continue to attack your posts on multiple threads too.




Feel free to pm me if this is in the 35 section.


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Harry Main the bmx'er

we've wrapped two GTR's for him 

Nissan GTR | PW Pro


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

9TR said:


> Mitchell Johnson (cricketer) has/had a R35, also owned R32-R34 GT-Rs.


Sachin tendulkar also has one


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

Nick Kyrgios also has one.

https://twitter.com/nickkyrgios/status/679973639890964480?lang=en


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

pwpro said:


> Harry Main the bmx'er
> we've wrapped two GTR's for him
> Nissan GTR | PW Pro


Yeah I remember meeting him at acspeedtech one time, when He happeend to be there, getting some bits done, when I was there.. good guy, big in the bmx world!



Trev said:


> Ok, I'll go along with the "banter" part.
> Would have preferred if you'd kept my valid timed post up though.
> Again, another thread off tangent by "anter".


it's only banter, until it's bullying!  :lamer:


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

pwpro said:


> Harry Main the bmx'er
> 
> we've wrapped two GTR's for him
> 
> Nissan GTR | PW Pro


Harry Main is CRAZY on a BMX. Watch some of his YouTube videos.


----------



## sanderr2 (Mar 4, 2008)

Is Harry Main as good as Dave Haro (showing my age!) ;-)


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Chronos said:


> Yeah I remember meeting him at acspeedtech one time, *when He happeend to be there, getting some bits done, when I was there*..


Just as well he was there at the same time that you were there or else it would have been hard to have met him there!  :middlefinger-smiley


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Just as well he was there at the same time that you were there or else it would have been hard to have met him there!  :middlefinger-smiley


 :middlefinger-smiley


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Logic, not grammar! :double-finger:


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Evo9lution said:


> Logic, not grammar! :double-finger:


indeed, logical.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Scotty Cranmer the bmx'er stateside who is recovering from a horrendous head injury has an R35 and an R32.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

lightspeed said:


> Scotty Cranmer the bmx'er stateside who is recovering from a horrendous head injury has an R35 and an R32.


Figures, you'd need your head examined to own a 32


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Zenon Bojko. Famous fisherman.


----------



## Mr.B (Feb 18, 2016)

sanderr2 said:


> Is Harry Main as good as Dave Haro (showing my age!) ;-)




Did you have a Diamond Back Silver Streak 

You decide:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNz_lo9h-8F/?taken-by=harrymain&hl=en


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Huzzy1 said:


> Zenon Bojko. Famous fisherman.


You're not talking about his hideous R33 are you?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1322623-post1.html


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

barry P. said:


> Odds now 100-1 :chuckle:


I'll take those odds, especially as they use hay bales around Goodwood Trev 




TAZZMAXX said:


> You're not talking about his hideous R33 are you?
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/1322623-post1.html


Gathering rust round he back of RK Tuning now isn't it?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Gathering rust round he back of RK Tuning now isn't it?


No idea but it was a peculiar looking beast


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

sanderr2 said:


> Is Harry Main as good as Dave Haro (showing my age!) ;-)


he's pretty good 

https://youtu.be/2P-mQ1mIjQs


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

terry lloyd said:


> You bought a car off him  - did you not see him drive a GTR at goodwood


Not from him personally. Nissan owned it and he had it to use for 12 months, he only covered 4k in it I believe.



Evo9lution said:


> Did you manage to clean the hay out before you sold it?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I've got one. I'm a ****ing legend :chuckle:


----------

